# Catalina and Logic are a total mess



## Greg (Jan 31, 2020)

Just a quick psa to anyone that thinks they might upgrade soon, here are a few fun issues I've had:

Opening projects freeze when loading channel eq 
Cpu overloads sometimes cause core audio to crash forcing a restart
Automation read and write is glitchy as hell and sometimes not working at all
64 bit plugins still cant pass catalinas verification including Izotope Ozone 9 (not working at all)
Omnisphere crashes immediately after selecting a sound
Kontakt 5 installer will not pass verification. If you haven't updated your entire template to kontakt 6 yet I would probably do that now.


----------



## Saulius (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. I hard-coded my Mac to bypass Catalina altogether.


----------



## gst98 (Jan 31, 2020)

I don’t get those other problems, but I have one where huge chunks of the project screen just go blank. If you open and close a stack folder it force refreshes it. It’s insanely annoying.


----------



## IFM (Jan 31, 2020)

maybe look deeper and make sure everything is updated on your system. LPX and Catalina running beautifully here with the same plugins.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 31, 2020)

Also have long no issues with Logic and Catalina...


----------



## gst98 (Jan 31, 2020)

I think this probably just affects new hardware then


----------



## seclusion3 (Feb 1, 2020)

Ditto, I am not having those issues on Catalina and Logic, Omni, kont, eq plugs all running good With 2017 iMac


----------



## gst98 (Feb 1, 2020)

@Greg Do you use VEPro? and if so have you had issues with it? I'm new to it, and on catalina it crashes constantly. Every 5 minutes, so my assumtion is that it isn't complient with catalina.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm using VE Pro 7 in Server Mode on my MacBook Pro 16", 64 GB Ram, OS 10.15.3. Runs without issues. 

However, not a fan of Catalina at all. It's the worst system Apple has ever released.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow, just not seeing those problems here. The only issue I am having is in projects where I have a bunch of Kontakt instances, opening Play crashes Logic. But then when I reload the project auto save has saved it without a problem. Odd.


----------



## Kery Michael (Feb 1, 2020)

Saulius said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I hard-coded my Mac to bypass Catalina altogether.


How do you do that? I think that I could live happily without Catalina...


----------



## gst98 (Feb 1, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Wow, just not seeing those problems here. The only issue I am having is in projects where I have a bunch of Kontakt instances, opening Play crashes Logic. But then when I reload the project auto save has saved it without a problem. Odd.


strangley for me Play has been amazing after I deleted Ohmicide (32bit legacy part inside Play - EW said its getting deleted in the next update), but Kontakt 6 is crashing VEPro lots. And Logic's autosave is just amazing. Wish VEPro had one as good.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hans-Peter said:


> I'm using VE Pro 7 in Server Mode on my MacBook Pro 16", 64 GB Ram, OS 10.15.3. Runs without issues.
> 
> However, not a fan of Catalina at all. It's the worst system Apple has ever released.



would you mind saying how many VEPro instances and Kontakt instances you're running? and threads setup too? thanks.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a brand new iMac with Catalina and so far luckily not having any issues in Logic! Hope you get it resolved though!


----------



## BassClef (Feb 1, 2020)

Catalina and Logic problems... the only one I have found to date... editing automation data in the piano roll... using my mouse pad to click/drag automation points up or down (as in cc1 and cc11) the automation point jumps up and down a lot as I ry to move it, making it difficult to place it exactly where you want it. This only started after my Catalina installation.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 1, 2020)

What are the advantages of upgrading to Catalina?


----------



## gst98 (Feb 1, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> What are the advantages of upgrading to Catalina?


 For music, nothing. Quality of life and speed for general use. Not a choice if you buy a new Mac tho


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 1, 2020)

anyone using kontakt 5.7/5.8 in catalina?


----------



## A.G (Feb 1, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> What are the advantages of upgrading to Catalina?


Speed. Everything opens/runs much more quickly with an awesome optimization.
I cannot reproduce the problems posted here.

As a developer, I must say that some of the 3rd party applications must be re-designed (or optimized) for Catalina. For example, AG Art Pro 6x users will not be able to run that version in Catalina. We had to re-core our upcoming X-DAW Art Pro Editor 7 to work with Catalina (now all works as a charm). We are in a testing period...


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 1, 2020)

A.G said:


> Speed. Everything opens/runs much more quickly with an awesome optimization.
> I cannot reproduce the problems posted here.
> 
> As a developer, I must say that some of the 3rd party applications must be re-designed (or optimized) for Catalina. For example, AG Art Pro 6x users will not be able to run that version in Catalina. We had to re-core our upcoming X-DAW Art Pro Editor 7 to work with Catalina (now all works as a charm). We are in a testing period...


What’s “everything”? 

I’m not very interested in how long it takes apps to open, but I’d be very interested in higher track/voice count, lower latency, more instances of plug-ins, etc.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 2, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> What’s “everything”?
> 
> I’m not very interested in how long it takes apps to open, but I’d be very interested in higher track/voice count, lower latency, more instances of plug-ins, etc.


It’s OS speed. It’s very unlikely you’d notice any performance in that sense (at least nothing significant). But it’s stuff like the new iTunes is going to take up less CPU away from logic of you have them both running.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2020)

gst98 said:


> It’s OS speed. It’s very unlikely you’d notice any performance in that sense (at least nothing significant). But it’s stuff like the new iTunes is going to take up less CPU away from logic of you have them both running.


Then I guess it’ll be a while


----------



## tav.one (Feb 2, 2020)

Few things are stopping me from upgrade, can anyone confirm using these without issues?

1. Best Service Engine - They say AU version doesn't work at all.
2. Omnisphere
3. Softube Plugs
4. Izotope Plugs including RX6


----------



## A.G (Feb 2, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> I’m not very interested in how long it takes apps to open, but I’d be very interested in higher track/voice count, lower latency, more instances of plug-ins, etc.


A good optimized OS improves the speed of everything...
Your requirements are Logic specific so you can elevate them to Apple.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 2, 2020)

No issues here beside with some FX plugins from a third party.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 2, 2020)

tav.one said:


> Few things are stopping me from upgrade, can anyone confirm using these without issues?
> 
> 1. Best Service Engine - They say AU version doesn't work at all.
> 2. Omnisphere
> ...



I can just confirm Omnisphere works good for me, Do not own/use the others.


----------



## IFM (Feb 2, 2020)

Engine and Izotope running perfectly here.


----------



## davidson (Feb 2, 2020)

Still Mojave here, too scared to update. Is there a list anywhere that details plugs that definitely cause issues and/or wont be updated?


----------



## khollister (Feb 2, 2020)

Omni & Engine fine here as well. Best Service even lists 10.15 as supported in the latest download of ENGINE on their web site.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 2, 2020)

tav.one said:


> Few things are stopping me from upgrade, can anyone confirm using these without issues?
> 
> 1. Best Service Engine - They say AU version doesn't work at all.
> 2. Omnisphere
> ...



Engine and Omnisphere are both fine here with Logic and Catalina.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 2, 2020)

Stuck in High Sierra purgatory here on an 2011 imac. I did put the new os on my wife’s laptop though and was amazed to see the installation clawed back gigs of space on the HDD.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 2, 2020)

Sweetwater does an outstanding job of documenting OS X upgrade issues and audio related incompatibilities. Note at the end of the document is a long list of manufacturers and their current catalina status. See here:



https://www.sweetwater.com/sweetcare/articles/macos-10-15-catalina-compatibility-list/#a


----------



## Saulius (Feb 2, 2020)

Kery Michael said:


> How do you do that? I think that I could live happily without Catalina...


Open Terminal (in the Utilities folder in the Applications Folder) Run sudo /usr/sbin/softwareupdate --*ignore* "macOS *Catalina*" Enter your login password if asked, hit Enter and you should get confirmation that “macOS *Catalina*” *updates* will be ignored.


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Wow, just not seeing those problems here. The only issue I am having is in projects where I have a bunch of Kontakt instances, opening Play crashes Logic. But then when I reload the project auto save has saved it without a problem. Odd.



Did more troubleshooting today and deleting the Play component fixed:

Opening projects freeze when loading channel eq (it was a channel with Play)
Cpu overloads sometimes cause core audio to crash forcing a restart (The crashes were when a Play channel was record enabled and the cpu overloaded)

Omnisphere & ozone I got working. Ozone has a workaround for the documents permission issue on their website. Omnisphere I needed to re-install.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks guys.
Just to confirm: You have installed Catalina on your 'Work' computers?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## fiction (Feb 5, 2020)

All plugins mentioned in this thread are working fine in LPX and Catalina here also. 
All old projects are also opening without any problems... I thought I was gonna have a hard time with this OS and so far it has proved me wrong, I hope it stays this way. I didn’t update to 10.5.3 yet though, still on 10.5.1.


----------



## fiction (Feb 13, 2020)

Ok so everything is working great except for the GUI in the arrangement when the project starts to get busy. I'm having this problem that zooming in and out and copying regions is extremely slow and painful when zoomed in. Does anybody know how to fix it?


----------



## OleJoergensen (Feb 13, 2020)

Im also experiencing jumps, when I write or adjust cc data in the piano role with pencil tool.
After installing Catalina the screen/desktop looks different- bigger.
Im using a 43” 4K screen over thunderbolt. I had to change some Finder settings and adjusting dome screen pre-sets.
Overall Logic, Ve-Pro and Kontakt 6 fells more calm, I think.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 13, 2020)

That “jumping around” when adjusting cc data in the piano roll is driving me nuts!


----------

